# Working thru anxiety



## 23575 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi, new here. I am IBS-D with anxiety (no medicine taken for either). Just writing to say that sometimes in order to work thru the vicious cycle of anxiety/ibs-D it helps to tell people. I used to be terrified of the dentist and my husband told me to tell them about it. Now when I go in, I feel like I can be myself- anxiety and all. I still fear a lot of things, especially family events, but some of the pressure is off. Sometimes when you open up, you find that there are people with mutual problems and it makes things easier. You'd be suprised at how many family members and friends have the same problems.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I'll try that. I am afraid of the dentist. He knows I've had bad experiences in the past but doesn't know how fearful I am or about the ibs.My dentist is very kind but older and takes a long time to do fillings. I can't decide whether to just tell him my problems and hope for the best or find another dentist that is more modern and can do cavities in 45 min or an hour rather than 1-1/2 to 2 hours or more.


----------



## 20663 (Jul 8, 2005)

i've been looking into that cognitive behavioral therapy online, just to get a gist of what its about, and what i get from it is that its main goal is to teach the person to stop the irrational thought process that magnifies the anxiety...so when i feel i'm starting to get really anxious about where im going,or all of the things that could happen ibs wise in that situation, i try to blank out the thought, stop my mind from running. it seems to help, along with reassuring myself that i can deal with whatever happens.


----------



## 23575 (Aug 30, 2006)

I think my main problem is anticipatory anxiety - I just drive myself crazy thinking of all the bad things that can happen. I try to stop it, but it doesn't work. So now I just try to open up to people like I previously mentioned, or else I try to think of all ways I can get out of the situation if my IBS-d flares. Like, ok there's a bathroom on the second floor of the building-or I can just say I have another appt. to get to, etc... It would be great to get our mind to just shut off. But I usually find that when I am in the situation I am ok, it is just the "before" that works me up. Makes car rides really long. lol


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, that is what the medicines help with...shutting off those repetitive thoughts. I too try not to think about it...something like 90% of what people worry about never comes true.


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

hi,i agree with telling people around you that you have anxiety over something, it really does help and its one of the things i learned in cognitive behavioural therapy.i have ibs-A, but also severe motion sickness. i have extreme anticipatory anxiety and diarrhea before getting on planes. i forced myself to be truthful to the person sitting next to me, that i was very nervous and that i might throw up during the flight. the gentleman was so nice to me and assured me that it happens to everyone and was very kind to me the whole flight, i felt alot better.i have gone thru alot of cbt sessions with a trained psychologist. you're right in that it does address cognitions (what you're thinking) and also your subsequent behaviours caused by your thoughts.instead of thinking your thoughts are irrational, instead focus on looking for evidence that your thoughts are true or false. how likely is your proposed situation going to happen? will your friends get mad at your for bailing on activities b/c you do not feel well?miranda


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

I agree a lot of our reasons for getting IBS are partly mental reasons and not do to a malfunctioning rectum or colon , I think that a lot of others here have potty in public phobia,especially the women.My sis was that way to the max , when our family wet camping sis would not go potty in the camp bathrooms and held it for 3-4 days ,and when she got home she would have to gety an enema from Dad just to go potty as soon as we were home . I got a phobia too < I ahd large sized poops that clogged the toilet and my momm would scold me and make me fetch the plunger in front of anyone , and it toook me longer than most people to go potty , so mom would knock on the door and tell me I WAS taking too long ,either shhit or get off the pot , other people ahve to use the toilet .TYhen I wouldnt be able to go because she rushed me and said embarrassing commments about my constipation problems .By the time I was 14 ,and in high school was the worst tiome , I was too qafraid to ever go at school for fear a guy would maqke fun of e for taking so long or clogging the toilet at school . So now I wast able to go at homme or school and it tuned into mega-colon and anal tears when mom took me to the doc when she seen blood in my undies !!! In the 70s there was NO treatments known to docs for IBS-C was mineral oil enemas that were made by Fleet (Do you know enemas are the biggest selling over the counter medication sold ,even more than aspirin !!), he told my mom (Dad had left us by then )to give me 1 enema every week until symptoms improved for my bowels . Well that was quite a traumatic treatment to recommend for a 14 year old dude, I was ashamed beyond words ,and scared mom would tell my friends or teachers( I always stayed home on enema day)every week I had to climb up on my momms bed naked completely and raise up my butt high in the air for her ,and mom would always humiliate me thru ther whole process ,and scolded me for getting an erection when she stuck the nozzle in ,I tried to tell her I couldnt help it but she didnt believe me !So I now had more guilt and embarrassment every time to deal with . The enemas DID help make my poops softer and smaller gradually over the years ( I ate poorly -cheese bread,)but thge enemas got me dependant on them to go potty every time now, I tried going without them at age 16 but after skipping just 2 weeks , I begge to get them again , I was back to pooping the size and width of a baseball bat or bigger , and it was painfl to squeeze it out .I usually squatted on top of the toilet seat , like an Indian , or it would split me in 2 it flt like !! So what started out to be the cure for my IBS now has now become an addiction that went on every week almost from age 14-19 ,when i moved out, it also made me unable to look my mom in the eyes after age 14 , i was so embarrassed over the enemas it shamed me to death, I went on to use drugs and alcohol to mask the shame of it all .So enemas can be both a blessiong and a curse ,but withoutthem I would be in the hospital today with bowel probs fopr sure !!


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, I have a fear of throwing up because my mother twice got into me as a young child...once because I threw up on the blanket of my bed (harder to wash than sheets) and once on her new carpet.I notice my IBS does get way worse when I am anxious or anticipating something BUT I also have it on days when I am home and relaxed. I don't know if my body is just poorly trained now or what?? It is so frustrating. Behavior therapy hasn't helped but neither have meds lately. I ordered the IBS CDs and will start listening to those.


----------



## 19322 (Mar 30, 2006)

What IBS cd's did you order? How are they working for you?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

hi betsyb - The IBS CD program usually discussed here is the IBS Audio Program 100 - www.IBSCDS.com - take a peek at that link and the links below for some information.This program addresses IBS symptoms and the associated anxiety that goes with the condition, however, it is not a replacement for treatment for disorders of anxiety or other health concerns in that area - only for IBS related anxiety. Hope that helps.KAD posts progress with the hypno program here: http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s...10261#196109282


> quote: I have them and I like them so far. I think they are helping but it is gradual. What they seem to be helping with at this point (3 weeks into them) is the urgency. I still sometimes have cramps and feel like I have to go but I am down to 2-3 times rather than 6 + and I can wait a few minutes unlike before when I had to run and I mean run to the BR.I like them because they are safe and legit and they weren't too much.


All the best to you, and if you have any questions - do let us know! We are glad to help if we can.


----------



## 19322 (Mar 30, 2006)

Thank you Marilyn, I've been struggling with my increasing anxiety over IBS. Until a couple of years ago, I was a world conquering adult with no fears about life. Now, travel is the last thing I want to do. I know I can beat this, I know that this fear isn't who I am. I just need help stopping the anxiety cycle so I can get on with my life plans. Any books that people recommend? I was thinking of trying "Don't Panic". Thoughts?? Advice?? Not ready to call the anxiety centers yet or go on medication, want to try a couple books first and see where it gets me.Again, any advice from ANYONE would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Betsy - well, if your anxiety is a product of the IBS, as mine was, then you may want to consider at least looking into the IBS Audio Program - most people wish they did it first. Books are good too, but they require you to "do" something actively - cognitive behavioral therapy, which is good - you rethink your situations, and gradually take on situations until you can overcome them - or think of the ridiculous - like the "worst" that could happen, and that can calm you down. Hypnotherapy however, works on the subconscious mind so that you don't actively have to "do" anything - or even think about it - the therapy helps you change those anxiety/IBS thoughts to positive ones.I was almost housebound and went from a person who traveled, spoke in public to large groups, etc. to almost a recluse due to my IBS and the anxiety that went with it. My adivice is to look into hypno, as it has helped a great many people - it is not a cure, but it really breaks that mind-gut connection - in fact, I just spoke with someone in your area that has done everything and is now doing the program.There is a lot of support with this too - you dont have to go it alone - besides this bb and the hynpno forum, you have access to a toll-free number for help and support as well as via the website.If you want to look at books, there is a link here on this bb that will take you to some books - for cognitive behavioral therapy, you may want to consider Breaking the Bonds of IBS by Barbara Bolen - which discusses anxiety as connected to IBS. I am not familiar with the book you mention.Anyways, no matter what you decide, that is what I suggest, and I wish you success and healing - take care and all the best to you...M.


----------

